# Black Reach conversions



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got a second Black Reach set and I need help on conversions for my SM captain. I've already converted the warboss and I with upload a pic later. So if anyones got any pics or something to help me, I'd like that alot.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is my assault of black wolf conversion


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

woah, liking that!

how did you get the colour change on the back of the banner so smooth?


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

looks good. thanks


----------

